
Ask HN: How can I find beta testers(teachers) for my educational app? - jagritipande
I am genuinely interested in helping teachers and students. How do I reach them without spamming them. here is the link to the website http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.clickeinstein.com
======
ColinWright
I don't have time to give an extensive and exhaustive answer here - I should
blog about this. The same question comes up again and again. Here are some
quick comments.

Analysis:

* Why is your app different?

* Is it a vitamin or pain-killer?

* What does it do? Not from your point of view, but from a customer's point of view.

Pitch:

* This will save you time ...

* This will let you do stuff you really want to do, but can't ...

* This will improve what you already do ...

Approach:

* Blog

* Get feedback

* Approach a few individuals and pique their curiosity

* Reduce friction.

I haven't been to look at your app, because you've made me do work to do so.
There's no link I can click - why are you making me make that extra step?

So, what have you done?

~~~
jagritipande
Thank you Colin. This has given me a lot to think about. Here are the links to
the app - Android -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clickeinst...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clickeinstein.app&hl=en)
iOS-[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clickeinstein/id1042178529?l...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clickeinstein/id1042178529?ls=1&mt=8)
Thanks a ton!

